
Will you use the cyclops app - ibokkegbo
http://www.cyclops.cc
======
ibokkegbo
I am working on an app that lets users find a digital version of physical
books(www.cyclops.cc) I will like to know the following 1) Do you find the app
useful 2) Will you pay to use it? 3) How likely are you to delete it from your
phone when you running out of memory 4) I will like to know your thoughts and
ideas

